# tru lock and longbeard xr??



## GADawg08 (Feb 9, 2016)

who all is going with this set up? I had a tru lock in a verona several years ago but I no longer have that gun....thinking about trying one of their specialty chokes out in a 870 project gun I bought


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 9, 2016)

GADawg08 said:


> who all is going with this set up? I had a tru lock in a verona several years ago but I no longer have that gun....thinking about trying one of their specialty chokes out in a 870 project gun I bought



I don't think you can go wrong seeing as they have a 60 day return policy.  Trulock makes a great product and they stand behind it.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 9, 2016)

I just ordered a Tru-Lock.  It is the one they designed for shooting 3" Fed Heavy 7's out of a 20ga.

I wanted a backup load and choke to shoot if I ran short on TSS components or just wanted to try something else out for the heck of it.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Feb 9, 2016)

Bucky T said:


> I just ordered a Tru-Lock.  It is the one they designed for shooting 3" Fed Heavy 7's out of a 20ga.
> 
> I wanted a backup load and choke to shoot if I ran short on TSS components or just wanted to try something else out for the heck of it.



My dad shoots that choke with TSS and it throws a great pattern.


----------



## Bucky T (Feb 9, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> My dad shoots that choke with TSS and it throws a great pattern.



Yes Sir!


----------



## GTHunter (Feb 9, 2016)

I just put the Trulock choke for Longbeard XR #4s on my new 870. I am itching to try it out, but it is going to have to wait a few weeks until I can find time to pattern it. I'll report back when I do.


----------



## wooly (Feb 9, 2016)

*second that!*



01Foreman400 said:


> I don't think you can go wrong seeing as they have a 60 day return policy.  Trulock makes a great product and they stand behind it.



I'll second that!


----------



## JHannah92 (Feb 9, 2016)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=836758&highlight=

I have one in my sx3. Here's the patterning results from last year. It's a killer combo.

Optics planet has decent prices on the trulock chokes, BTW.


----------



## Gamblinman (Feb 9, 2016)

TruLock and Federal Heavyweight 7's made me put my Nitro Ammunition away. That stuff hits them like Thor's hammer. 11 birds down last year and only 1 flopped due to me pushing a  branch out of the way with my gun barrel and it slipped right as I cut loose.

Gman


----------



## GADawg08 (Feb 9, 2016)

JHannah92 said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=836758&highlight=
> 
> I have one in my sx3. Here's the patterning results from last year. It's a killer combo.
> 
> Optics planet has decent prices on the trulock chokes, BTW.




I took a look at that thread...great pattern with the sx3!! I also have an sx3 that was having some POI issues last year with long beard #5 with a comp-n-choke XXfull....I'll be trying out the tru lock WLB #5 choke in an 870 I just got


----------



## GADawg08 (Mar 2, 2016)

GTHunter said:


> I just put the Trulock choke for Longbeard XR #4s on my new 870. I am itching to try it out, but it is going to have to wait a few weeks until I can find time to pattern it. I'll report back when I do.




any update on the pattern??


----------



## GTHunter (Mar 2, 2016)

I shot it this weekend. I didn't take any pictures but I am very happy with it. I didn't draw a 10" circle, but there were 44 pellets in the little 6" circle around the waddle on the turkey target I used, and many more in the head and down into the body. 

One thing I noticed was on both shots, the center of the pattern was about 3 or 4 inches left of my point of aim. I'm not sure if this is user error, or just how the choke throws the pellets. The pellet count would have been a lot higher had I hit exactly where I was aiming. I will be aiming slightly right at any birds I see this year.


----------



## GADawg08 (Mar 2, 2016)

GTHunter said:


> I shot it this weekend. I didn't take any pictures but I am very happy with it. I didn't draw a 10" circle, but there were 44 pellets in the little 6" circle around the waddle on the turkey target I used, and many more in the head and down into the body.
> 
> One thing I noticed was on both shots, the center of the pattern was about 3 or 4 inches left of my point of aim. I'm not sure if this is user error, or just how the choke throws the pellets. The pellet count would have been a lot higher had I hit exactly where I was aiming. I will be aiming slightly right at any birds I see this year.




did you try #5 or 6? also, Im assuming you went with the .670 if you're shooting the #4


----------



## GTHunter (Mar 2, 2016)

No I only shot #4s. The LB #4 choke is 0.665 for Remington. I had planned on shooting #5s if I didn't like the pattern, but it gave me no reason to dislike it.


----------



## Steve Roberts (Mar 2, 2016)

01foreman400 said:


> i don't think you can go wrong seeing as they have a 60 day return policy.  Trulock makes a great product and they stand behind it.



x 2


----------



## chadf (Mar 2, 2016)

Shoot some cheap 2 3/4" bird/dove loads close. 20 yards or less to check poa/poi. Use your gun/choke combo and save your turkey loads and your shoulder.

My $.02


----------



## BOWROD (Mar 3, 2016)

I have the tru loc / long beard xr combo on my browning gold 3.5 ,,& its Bad to the bone !!! They know its good ,,hence the don't like it return it policy !!!


----------



## deast1988 (Mar 4, 2016)

I dropped sumtoy completely this year for everything trulock. 
There fed #7 heavy weight choke is top notch very clean and precise throws an awesome pattern.

Went with an older .665 in my Vinci 3in fed 7s did great there aswell. 60day return policy can't be beat to atleast give it a try.


----------



## GADawg08 (Mar 22, 2016)

so I decided to go with the .650 instead of the .660 that trulock recommends for the LB #5's ...I'll be testing it out shortly with the #6's. Has anyone tried the #5's with the .650?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 22, 2016)

GADawg08 said:


> so I decided to go with the .650 instead of the .660 that trulock recommends for the LB #5's ...I'll be testing it out shortly with the #6's. Has anyone tried the #5's with the .650?



Looking forward to the results.


----------



## vrooom (Mar 22, 2016)

Patterned mine yesterday.   3" long beards #5 through a Turlock on a 535 mossberg.   148 in a 10" circle at 40 yards.    I drew the circle centered where I was aiming (I use a red dot).  May could have gotten a few more had I moved it a little bit but it was pretty even.


----------



## GADawg08 (Mar 22, 2016)

well here are my results with the .650 and LB #6's....its not as tight as I thought it would be, which I'm actually glad its not. I didn't shoot the #5's through it. It's a pretty even pattern. The target on the left is @ 20yds...pattern on right is @ 40. The gun is a rem 870 with 26" barrel with just the factory bead.

**these are the only targets I had. The black area is about 12 inches across


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 22, 2016)

Dead bird for sure.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 22, 2016)

Not a Trulock but here's my project 870/Sumtoy .665 with Longbeard XR 3" 1 3/4 oz #6 at 25 yds. It works for me.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Mar 22, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Not a Trulock but here's my project 870/Sumtoy .665 with Longbeard XR 3" 1 3/4 oz #6 at 25 yds. It works for me.



That'll work for sure.  Hope to see some messed up heads from that one.


----------



## elfiii (Mar 22, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> That'll work for sure.  Hope to see some messed up heads from that one.



Me too. I got one picked out. Hope he stays put until this Saturday morning. He was hammering his head off last Saturday morning.


----------



## GADawg08 (Mar 22, 2016)

01Foreman400 said:


> Dead bird for sure.  Thanks for sharing.



no problem man....I don't have any pics, but I actually got a tighter pattern out of my brothers primos tight wad with the LB #5's and its a .660. But, it wasn't as even of a pattern as this one. I'm happy with it


----------



## Turkeydoghunter (Mar 30, 2016)

GADawg08 said:


> well here are my results with the .650 and LB #6's....its not as tight as I thought it would be, which I'm actually glad its not. I didn't shoot the #5's through it. It's a pretty even pattern. The target on the left is @ 20yds...pattern on right is @ 40. The gun is a rem 870 with 26" barrel with just the factory bead.
> 
> **these are the only targets I had. The black area is about 12 inches across



3 or 3.5 ? I like that the pattern opens up at close range


----------



## Baracus (Mar 30, 2016)

I don't have a pic or pellet count but on My 870 Express Super Mag I use a BassPro Readhead Blackout choke tube.  .660, extended, ported.  I use this with Winchester XR #5 and its deadly at 50 yards.  So good that I haven't even spent any more time or money testing anything else.  Now, on my girlfriends Mossberg 500 20 guage, I was not happy at all with that blackout choke.  I have a Tru lock on order and am using the federal heavyweight #7 as some guys on here have shown great results.


----------



## GADawg08 (Mar 31, 2016)

turkeydoghunter said:


> 3 or 3.5 ? I like that the pattern opens up at close range



3" #6


----------

